# Standard CD player and DVD changer MP3



## ICEcap (Aug 1, 2005)

Does the standard CD player or DVD changer work with MP3 files. The factory said that the CD player would work with MP3 files, but I haven't had any luck.


----------



## AriciU (Jun 4, 2005)

There is a software update supposed to be coming in November/octomber this year that should fix this. MP3 cd's only work if you have the standard navigation system.


----------



## GaryRudolph (Mar 25, 2005)

AriciU said:


> There is a software update supposed to be coming in November/octomber this year that should fix this. MP3 cd's only work if you have the standard navigation system.


When I did my ED in late June on a 645 they said the new iDrive was installed in the car to support MP3's. I didn't have any MP3 CD's with me to test it then. I'll be able to test it in late August when the car arrives.

I'm hoping it supports VBR... They had no idea what VBR was during the delivery, so couldn't say if it would. My current Sony HU in another car doesn't


----------



## chad0120 (Aug 11, 2003)

I think I read your post right, and if I did, the answer to your question is yes- the standard standard CD changer works with mp3 CDs, but the single slot-loading player does not. I'm not sure about the standard DVD changer, however...


----------

